# Unusual Ensemble Names



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I am listening to this CD right now, performed by _The Harmonious Society of Tickle-Fiddle Gentlemen_ (on period instruments). This must be the most unusual name I have come across. The name came from the poet Ned Ward's description of the musicians who played at one of the world's first series of public concerts. 

Know any others?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Another one that I could think of is _The Revolutionary Drawing Room_ (on period instruments) recording for CPO string quartets/quintets, including pieces by Donizetti and Boccherini.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Her Majesty's Sagbutts and Cornetts.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

*Eighth Blackbird*

Unusual name for an unusual group.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bang On A Can:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Circus


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *Eighth Blackbird*
> 
> Unusual name for an unusual group.


Actually it's *eighth blackbird*


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I am listening to this CD right now, performed by _The Harmonious Society of Tickle-Fiddle Gentlemen_ (on period instruments). This must be the most unusual name I have come across. The name came from the poet Ned Ward's description of the musicians who played at one of the world's first series of public concerts.


Oh dear. Looks like branding has finally come to the domain of the historically informed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Fires of London - formed by Maxwell-Davies and originally called the Pierrot Players, I think.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I always thought the Fred Sherry String Quartet was risqué rhyming slang during a cheese and wine evening for an alcoholic ménage à trois + 1.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Syzygy Ensemble


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Alexander McCall Smith plays in The Really Terrible Orchestra:


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Head_case said:


> I always thought the Fred Sherry String Quartet was risqué rhyming slang during a cheese and wine evening for an alcoholic ménage à trois + 1.


could also be a wine. Fred Sherry the white wine group.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha ...too tame is us moderns 

A blast from the past - Richard Stoker (no relation to Bram Stoker's Dracula) with The Strange Quartet:










I guess they lived up to their name


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Alexander McCall Smith plays in The Really Terrible Orchestra:


Where can we buy their Really Terrible CDs?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Head_case said:


> Where can we buy their Really Terrible CDs?


I dunno, I think everyone gets very disappointed because they are actually not as bad as one would hope, unlike of course the Portsmouth Sinfonia.


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

Another period instrument group: The Rare Fruits Council.

The violinist Manfredo Kraemer is one of their leaders. Done some Biber and other 17th century fare.


----------

